

Support Widget Press against U.S. Patent 7,822,816  - thehodge
http://www.widgetpress.com/defense

======
thehodge
From the article;

"In its broadest sense, the present invention is a method designed to
accomplish the following: 1) Allow any computer(s) (desktops, laptops,
handhelds, portables, etc.) to be used to capture information; 2) Transfer the
information to a data center (via file transfer methods such as a network, to
include, but not necessarily, Internet based) in a form that the data center
can recognize; 3) Allow another computer(s) to access the information and
download it from the data center in a format that can be readily used
regardless of the format in which the original information was gathered."

This was granted in 2010..

~~~
sudhirj
Seriously. wtf.

------
mikhailfranco
Someone has to stand and fight the trolls.

<http://info.articleonepartners.com/macrosolve-patent-study/>

"We have before us an ordeal of the most grievous kind. We have before us
many, many long months of struggle and of suffering. You ask, what is our
policy? I will say: It is to wage war, by sea, land, and air, with all our
might and with all the strength that God can give us; to wage war against a
monstrous tyranny never surpassed in the dark, lamentable catalogue of human
crime. That is our policy. You ask, what is our aim? I can answer in one word:
It is victory, victory at all costs, victory in spite of all terror, victory,
however long and hard the road may be."

I would donate to support a battle, but not to subsidize a capitulation.

Mik

------
dylancm
That's it, I'm filing a patent for the patent process. Since clearly no one in
the patent office has any idea what they are doing, I feel confident I will be
granted this patent.

------
revolvingcur
I realize I'm late to the game here, but I know the founder and lead developer
of Widget Press personally, and he is one of the hardest-working individuals
in the indie Mac software development game. I contributed to him despite
having never used one of his products commercially, but I believe the type of
nonsense that allows trolls like Lodsys and Macrosolve to exist needs to stop.

------
hsmyers
Isn't it about time a registry of 'Known Trolls' was created in order to
gather information about their operation(s) and their patents. This would
allow others to begin the process of gathering prior art and with legal help
submitting same to the idiots at the Patent Office.

